# 30 years riding the same mountain bike



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank you Erik! And most of all Don! They had the patience to help out a kid who was really into the sport. If it wasn't for them I would not have been a long term, proud user of a Koski Trailmaster. It was at this point in time that I built this bike to ride, and was hitting the Mt. Tam trails.

The bike has flown down repack as fast as you could take it, for there were no speed limit. The bike has been to the highest mountain in New Mexico, and had a second life riding the trails in Desolation wilderness before it was illegal. I would come across backpackers that took weeks to get where they were, and I would do it in a day. All the single track trails were open to ride. Those were the days.

For the others out there that have the same bike, congrats and take 'er out for a spin. You will not ride another mountain bike like it!

It would be interesting to see if there are riders like myself that are still using bikes from that first generation (Mountainbike, Breezer, Procruiser, Cunningham) and not housed in a museum. Though my bike is not completely original, it is still in use and with some of its original parts to boot! Thank you Phil Wood for making products that do last a lifetime.


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

*Redone logo*

I went ahead and re-designed the logo for the big day! Hope you like.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

How dare you start this thread and not have pictures of the bike to go with it!


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

New ones or old ones?


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

hiawatharider said:


> New ones or old ones?


Yes please.


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry for not posting pictures of the bike.

Here it is. Yes, as a commuter. Two sets of wheels, one for commuting, the other for mountain biking. Didn't want to take off the fenders since I just put them back on after a back country ride last weekend-ooh I am so out of shape. Photos:

I give up. The server keeps changing the order of the photos. Pretty straight forward thing I thought it was going to be posting these, but you can figure out which is which...

First ride down repac and hanging out with Joe Murray, 1980 (high school bud that picked up mountain biking when he saw my bike). Sorry, the bike is not in the picture but was used as the tri-pod by setting the camera on the seat.
Later photo of me on the bike, 1981. Close to original set up.
First generation Koski drop-outs, before he added the ring around the edge on the fork. Rear stayed the same as you see it for later models.
The bike now.

Why do I have the bike? I worked part time at The Cove shop. Saw and rode the first one made that Matt tested as a single speed. Go out and break it, Don would say. It was love at first sight. I ordered one right away for $450. Just the frame, no parts. Since I worked in the shop once in a while, I was allowed to weld the braze-ons I wanted. That delayed the bike going to powder coating the first round so I had to wait till summer to get my finished frame set. This is the seventh one produce by Eric, or at least that was what he told me. This day is the anniversary (I am pretty sure) when I finished building the bike and took it out on a maiden voyage up White's Hill in camp Tamarancho. Never will I forget that wonderful day.


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

Amazingly cool.
The photo from '81 is the best, big grin riding.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, that is fantastic!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Great stuff. That pic of Joe is awesome. So you got him started? How old were you guys? More stories please.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So great!


Soo...you wanna sell it?   I keed I keed!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Very, very cool.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice,
So outside of frame and fork, is anything still on from the original build? 
Thanks,
T


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I like that parts have been replaced/upgraded over the years.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, first time I have seen one of these Trailmasters. Uber cool. My old dog-eared 1980 Trailmaster catalog lists Breezer, Pro-Cruiser, Cook Bros and Laguna cruiser, but no mention of this frame. Searching this forum, here is some more info on the frame:



> Jeroen;
> 
> Only 55 original Trailmasters were made. 4130 straight guage chrome moly incidently which was not all bicycle tubing. The tubing used was purchased directly from a aircraft manufacturer. The frames were direct copies of the Breezers.
> 
> ...


Is the boot on the lower headset cup the original one? That item is listed in the Trailmaster catalog as "special formulation rubber". I have one on an old 81 Ritchey that was sold out of Cove Bike shop and the rubber boot on that one seems as supple and fresh as the day it was installed. "Special formulation" indeed.

As far as the upgrade vs original component question, I would vote for original, especially the cross-brace bars


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

The drop outs were not shrouded on the very first few in production forks. I have one and put together several at the Cove bike shop when they were in production, so I know. The 'shroud' was added to the later models, and then eventually changed out for a Cook Brother's. Cost to make in getting the fork milled and welded properly was a major hurdle for Eric. I remember hearing many a frustrating moment when he had to sacrifice a sound design because he was strapped with obligations and cost. The steerer to the original fork was what sold me, but you don't see it. The steerer and race seat (crown) and connection to the fork blades are milled from one piece of Aircraft grade steel. All one piece!

I don't think Mert made the Traimaster frame, but another DKG...you can find it under a search for Koski Trailmaster. The welds on the frames are impeccable.

The bike has some of its original parts:

Tange 'Levin' headset
Phil Wood bottom bracket
Araya rims with DT stainless spokes and Phil Wood bolt on hubs (1/4" allen!) - these are the mountain bike set of wheels.
Avocet II steel rail touring saddle

Everything has been changed out because of an effort to lower weight but keep durability. The bike started out at about 32.5 pounds. At one point I got the bike down to 27.5 pounds but alas light weight seats and rims do not last. I was really sad when I wore out the sidewalls on the RM-17s it had (just recently and lasted 18 years). Only decent rims to replace them with added a pound and a half back. There are no new lightweight break-milled rims, so I went with the salsas (they are heavier than the original and still going strong Arayas!). I miss the lighter saddle too, which was an Avocet racing III which again was half the weight of the original and was just as comfy as the original that is on it now. I let a very large person ride the bike and he broke the saddle in two seconds. After that I promptly put the original steel railed one back on.

The only frame modification that I did since the bike was put together was to take off the brazed on front derailleur mount (Dura Ace). It wore out and needed replacement with a standard mounting set up. There was no choice and I was very sad to do it.

I hear folks talk of restoring this bike to it's original beginnings but I will quickly argue that this bike out of all the bikes from that time deserves to be ridden. I do ride a full suspension bike too, but when I get back on this bike to ride, it is so familiar that it is just part of me. I had enough of a connection to get an original Breezer, or a Cunningham, or a Ritchy (Mountainbike), but I chose the Trailmaster. It handles so much better in all aspects of trail riding than any of those other bikes. Of course this is my opinion, but an experienced one. Have many of you had the chance to really ride on the trails with the same aforementioned bikes? I have.The Fat Chance bike (early 80's) was the only bike that I have liked for its ride and for the lighter weight would have been a good choice if it was available, but it wasn't. 1979 was when I ordered the bike from Erik. Would a lighter steel or aluminum frame have lasted? Hard to say. I have flown down many a mountain with no care and have wondered if lighter materials would have lasted.

I will not brag about introducing mountain bikes to Joe Murray. He can tell the story if he wants, but I am not good friends with him at this point in my life. I don't want to say something that he feels may be a different story. We all see a different past in our memories. I will say this. I will not forget the day he and I went out riding on the trails on his brand new schwinn ballooner (5spd). He was so happy to ride the trails and could out climb anyone on that over 50 pound monstrosity. He entered the Mount Tamalpais hillclimb on that thing and placed!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

neat story and bike
control tech skewers? 

Hiawatha - that reminds me of Minneapolis...some decent singletracks down there off Hiawatha where it meets the Mississipi River (memory lane) 

thanks for the photos and stories


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes, control tech ti's.

Just so you know I am not pulling your leg, here are a few shots of Joe Murray. I rode a converted Schwinn Continental just before I got the Trailmaster. The other is just of him around the same time, for which he later traded that bike in for a 26" wheeled Mongoose.

The other shots are of a ride to the top of Wheeler peak shortly before it became illegal to ride in the wilderness. Couldn't make it the first time since the ride represented approx. 6800 ft elevation change. I pooped out at 10,500 feet on the first try. Made it on the second try. You could stay in the saddle all the way down, of course with the saddle lowered!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Hey G,

Nice post! We must get the Trailmasters together for a ride.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What a great story. These are the threads that we live for. Thanks so much for posting. Your pictures capture all the joy and heart of why we love bikes.


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Hmm, how many would be there is the question? It sounds like a cool idea. Erik would be proud (I think).

I mainly posted this because I have felt strongly for many years now that Erik and Don Koski have been left out of the history loop in making truely killer bikes. 30 years later, it is their time to get noticed. The Cove and the Palo Alto crowd were all part of the same group, and they formed quite the crowd of crazies that didn't just talk about the sport, they did it. Breezer and Ritchey were not the only ones with a diamond style frame, and think about Don Koski's sloping top tube on the Pro-Cruiser. Any bikes out there not using that design from '77?

Another thank you goes to Zeke, where ever you are. You showed me the way in 1975. Gearing for the mountain bike was what I needed. Seeing the Excelsior in another posting 'found on doorstep' brought it all back, because that is what he rode in 1975 with gears. Gary F. was not the only one, just one of the few...


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Those trails call for disc brakes and 5 inches of travel on each end. Just kidding. I love this thread.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow. Great pics and story


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cool slice of history. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm lovin the converted Conti. Chestnut brown if I recall correctly.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> I'm lovin the converted Conti. Chestnut brown if I recall correctly.


yeah, that thing is great and a great picture too with you and Joe. Got any more pics of the converted Schwinns? So cool.


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh, twist my arm...O.K., O.K.. Here it is. Chestnut gone, blue in. I finished it then promptly sold it to pay off the Trailmaster. I watched a kid slowly destroy it. Slowly things were breaking off, derailleur here, cranks there. But the frame held up to the abuse! The younger kid that got the bike brought it in for repairs at the shop I worked at in Larkspur, and that is how I know of its sad destruction.

Here are a few picks from other points in time. My bike with switched out handlebars. Joe's Mongoose ('81). Couple more trail shots, one showing what kind of descent I had - it was just awesome and well worth the climb.

Lastly, for you history buff and researchers of equipment. A couple of old school pictures of just one of the many gatherings in Fairfax to ride the trails leading to repac. Realize that in the group shot, there is Joe Murray, Charlie Cunningham, Otis Guy, Erik Koski, Joe Breeze, Wende Cragg, Charlie Kelly, Jacquie Phelan just to name a few. Can you count the Breezers in the other shot, and Joe Breeze is standing over his new one without the secondary cross member that added a ton of weight. Enjoy


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow,Great photos! Thanks for posting those. Immensely cool!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hiawatharider said:


> Oh, twist my arm...O.K., O.K.. Here it is. Chestnut gone, blue in. I finished it then promptly sold it to pay off the Trailmaster. I watched a kid slowly destroy it. Slowly things were breaking off, derailleur here, cranks there. But the frame held up to the abuse! The younger kid that got the bike brought it in for repairs at the shop I worked at in Larkspur, and that is how I know of its sad destruction.
> 
> Here are a few picks from other points in time. My bike with switched out handlebars. Joe's Mongoose ('81). Couple more trail shots, one showing what kind of descent I had - it was just awesome and well worth the climb.
> 
> Lastly, for you history buff and researchers of equipment. A couple of old school pictures of just one of the many gatherings in Fairfax to ride the trails leading to repac. Realize that in the group shot, there is Joe Murray, Charlie Cunningham, Otis Guy, Erik Koski, Joe Breeze, Wende Cragg, Charlie Kelly, Jacquie Phelan just to name a few. Can you count the Breezers in the other shot, and Joe Breeze is standing over his new one without the secondary cross member that added a ton of weight. Enjoy


Awesome stuff. Hardly recognized Otis there with the hair. 

Aany more pics of Joe's KOS Kruiser? The Schwinn is really cool. Nice work on that. Too bad it's gone.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Fantastic stuff--thanks for sharing it here!


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank you all for the great comments. I really started this here because it is the retro guys that support my strong belief of working with what you've got that already has been made, re-using it, and loving it. Most of the other photos I won't post mainly because they're really crappy, or someone you may know is doing something that is not acceptable in our society. I was a kid, and loved to take pictures, but I was not the best at it. I was there at the beginning, hanging out with the best of them and feel very, very blessed with that. I am sad that I cannot find my formal Trailmaster shots (like the Schwinn shots), and believe me, I have torn through everything looking for them. This may be a sad casualty of the divorce move...Oh well, I still have the bike, and that is most important.

I still like the idea of the remaining Trailmasters getting together. I would love to see Erik and Don there too. 50th anniversary then?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The line-up shot above is from the 1981 Appetite Seminar. ] Some of those in it are HoF members Joe Murray, Alan Bonds, Denise Caramagno, Mark Slate, Wende Cragg, myself, and some you don't know.

Charlie Castelli is standing on the bike next to his brother Mike, Bob Burrowes is on the right end.

The other B&W shows Otis Guy, Joe Breeze and Ross Parkerson on the type II Breezer that was recently seen on EBay. They are standing on "Smoker's Knoll."


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Let me add this. The Koski boys were on the ground floor just like Gary and I were, and the difference turned out to be Tom Ritchey, who could make more bikes than anyone else at that level.

Otherwise the generic term might well be...trailmasters.


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Charlie. There has been only a few regrets in my life and one of them was not taking you up on your offer you made to me. I was 16 and chicken. I will never forget when I was riding to work and you going somewhere in the opposite direction. We stopped and you said, "We're getting ready to go to Crested Butte. Hey, we have space in the truck to go, want to go?". I am forever kicking myself for not going. I want to sincerely thank you for your honesty and generosity, and for letting me hang out in your shop in San Anselmo.

Hmm, trailmasters. I really like the name MountainBikes (not two words), and in my heart you deserve the honor of owning that name, and the industry should have respected that. ATB was such a dorky acronym.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

This...is an awesome thread!


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Here is a close up of the repac sign. I think Charlie mentioned somewhere someone had taken down the original one (boneheads). If there is a reason to put up a new one, the the 50th anniversary should be it, and wouldn't it be cool for it to look like the original? Anyway here is a closer view.


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

Really cool thread! Talk about passion, while I love some of the tech today this really puts the focus on just riding- forget the latest marketing wizards and spin- just pedal.

More Pics Please.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The place needs a new sign, but it has to be made pretty tough. The original is obviously a souvenir on some @$$hol3's wall.

The original read:

REPACK RD.
ELEV 1500'
1.8 Mi. LONG

It was the only sign on a trail that gave the distance and the elevation for some reason, and I never knew who originally put it up. "Repack" is a nickname we had applied to the Cascade Canyon Fire Road, so it wasn't the official name or most likely even an official sign. But it was beautifully made, and I took a photo knowing it would probably be stolen.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

This thread is abso-focking-lutely full of WIN.

Thanks for sharing the story! I've seen a Trailmaster in action and have wanted one since. But at only 55 made with obviously fewer remaining...I don't think that's possible. One can always dream though, right?

//klasse, you're right, the river trails off of Hiawatha are fun to ride. I've done many a MMFMSSR[Minneapolis Metro Frothy Mug Single Speed Rally] there in years past. Fun stuff.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome thread!

It's good to see where the sport came from.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

hiawatharider said:


> Thank you all for the great comments. I really started this here because it is the retro guys that support my strong belief of working with what you've got that already has been made, re-using it, and loving it. Most of the other photos I won't post mainly because they're really crappy, or someone you may know is doing something that is not acceptable in our society. I was a kid, and loved to take pictures, but I was not the best at it. I was there at the beginning, hanging out with the best of them and feel very, very blessed with that. I am sad that I cannot find my formal Trailmaster shots (like the Schwinn shots), and believe me, I have torn through everything looking for them. This may be a sad casualty of the divorce move...Oh well, I still have the bike, and that is most important.
> 
> I still like the idea of the remaining Trailmasters getting together. I would love to see Erik and Don there too. 50th anniversary then?


THANK YOU FOR THE AWESOME PICTURES!. Oops I was shouting. I love how your Trailmaster has evolved over the years. Don't worry about the "originalists". True mountain bikes change over time. You made the right choice of not showing the pictures of activity that some may deem inappropriate. That may change in November here in CA. Remember to Vote!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Vlad said:


> I like that parts have been replaced/upgraded over the years.


I was more curious as to what lasted through the test of time.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

outside! said:


> You made the right choice of not showing the pictures of activity that some may deem inappropriate. That may change in November here in CA. Remember to Vote!


To pretend that that's not how it was takes some of the character away from the spirit of the times. I say show the pictures, if it makes you uncomfortable then don't look.


----------



## Slonie (Sep 27, 2006)

This is a pretty amazing thread... Awesome history in here!


----------

